# Model 586 Nickel Plated 6 in barrel HELP



## bpasek (Jun 20, 2010)

I am looking at buying my first handgun. I was in out local gun store the other day and I came across this model 586 Smith & Wesson. The store was asking 600$ out the door for it. It was perfect no signs of anything what so ever. I was considering asking 550$ OTD for it and a zip padded bag to store. Is this a good price, and what else should I look for when I go back to maybe put a deposit down?


Thanks, to all


----------

